# Trichome Color



## RickWhite (Sep 6, 2009)

I've heard the anecdotal testimony that harvest should occur when trichomes are 50% amber and that this produces a more couch lock stone.

Here is why I think this is BS. There is an entire body of science regarding the effect of light passed through a substance and why it demonstrates a given color.

The Growers Bible says that milky trichomes signals peak THC production. This suggests that light passed through heavy THC concentration produces a milky color. This is a physical effect that the THC molecule has on light, particularly how it refracts the light. Sodium has the effect of refracting the red light spectrum - this makes light passed through sodium appear orange or red. A polar Bear's fur is actually clear but refracts the light to make it appear white. Get the idea?

Amber trichomes most likely are caused by THC that is degraded into another chemical - one that refracts the light differently.

Anyway, it is the way the light is refracted that tells us what a substance is composed of. The belief that the THC is "more ready" when it changes colors just doesn't make sense.

In all likeliness, the more white a trichome is the higher the THC concentration. When they become amber, the THC has decomposed into IDK what. That is the way this type of chemical identification works.

Harvesting when trichomes are full milky is probably the best time. Amber trichomes means you waited too long.


----------



## cruzer101 (Sep 7, 2009)

Interesting Theory.

I know I have had to harvest earlier then I planned. 
When most of the trichomes were cloudy about 30% were clear. 
After curring it a month or so Its some of the best I have ever grown.


----------



## olishell (Sep 7, 2009)

I believe you are 100% correct.Milky trichomes is the peak of THC production.I also believe that slightly degraded THC gives you the "couch lock" effect that I like.I'm not sure but I also think it effects the flavor..but have nothing to support this.


----------



## StreetRider (Sep 7, 2009)

The change of color has as much to do with the cells that house the THC as the THC it's self. The THC is stored inside small cellular structure. The structure as it ages changes color. It do not think we are doing some spectral analsis when we look at them, more judeging the age of the structure.

Each stain will hit peak at a different point. Some strains should never be taken to "Amber" and some are weak unless taken to that point. Some strains wil begin to get male flowers before they change all amber. 

It think everyone can agree that all clear is early and all amber is late. The best way is to start taking samples of product from just all cloudy up until mostly amber and once you have smoked them you will know that strain.


----------



## RickWhite (Sep 7, 2009)

StreetRider said:


> The change of color has as much to do with the cells that house the THC as the THC it's self. The THC is stored inside small cellular structure. The structure as it ages changes color. It do not think we are doing some spectral analsis when we look at them, more judeging the age of the structure.
> 
> Each stain will hit peak at a different point. Some strains should never be taken to "Amber" and some are weak unless taken to that point. Some strains wil begin to get male flowers before they change all amber.
> 
> It think everyone can agree that all clear is early and all amber is late. The best way is to start taking samples of product from just all cloudy up until mostly amber and once you have smoked them you will know that strain.


All colors are a result of spectral analysis. eg. we know plants don't use green light because they reflect green.

Now it could be the case that other substances in the trichome are responsible for the color change but if that is so the color means nothing.

I do believe that the milky color is caused by heavy concentration of the THC molecules. I suspect amber color is the result of THC that has degraded into other non-psychoactive molecules. It may also be true that the other cannabinoids responsible for the sedative effect are higher in these later stages, hence the couch lock feeling. But, I'm convinced at this point that THC concentration is highest when most trichomes are milky color and none or very few are amber.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Sep 7, 2009)

if the Growers bible you are referring to is by JOrge Cervantes, be very careful with some of his information. most is ok, but some is just out there.


----------



## RickWhite (Sep 7, 2009)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> if the Growers bible you are referring to is by JOrge Cervantes, be very careful with some of his information. most is ok, but some is just out there.


I hear you. I have found a few errors in it but for the most part he is usually correct. On this issue I think he is spot on.


----------



## poke smot420 (Sep 8, 2009)

maybe this can help clear things up..


----------



## southernsmokejuggalo (Sep 9, 2009)

i have a small library of pot magazines and i really dont wanna go through it to find the exact article but in a cannabis culture issue there is an article about the trichome and it talks about this.

when the trichome is at peak thc production it has a cloudy appearance, over time the thc degrades and there are higher levels of cbd and cbn cannibinoids and thats where the red color comes from. studies show that thc give a more energetic (head high) effect and cannibinoids such as cbd and cbn are more narcotic(couch lock).


----------



## RickWhite (Sep 9, 2009)

southernsmokejuggalo said:


> i have a small library of pot magazines and i really dont wanna go through it to find the exact article but in a cannabis culture issue there is an article about the trichome and it talks about this.
> 
> when the trichome is at peak thc production it has a cloudy appearance, over time the thc degrades and there are higher levels of cbd and cbn cannibinoids and thats where the red color comes from. studies show that thc give a more energetic (head high) effect and cannibinoids such as cbd and CNN are more narcotic(couch lock).


That is entirely possible. But do CBD and CBN produce a psychedelic effect of more of a sedative effect? If the standard belief holds true these substances produce a sedative effect.

The next question is, is THC sacrificed or are you trading the high for the sedative effect? Plus, if you are growing a Indica heavy strain you will already have higher CBD & CBN so...


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Sep 9, 2009)

RickWhite said:


> I've heard the anecdotal testimony that harvest should occur when trichomes are 50% amber and that this produces a more couch lock stone.
> 
> Here is why I think this is BS. There is an entire body of science regarding the effect of light passed through a substance and why it demonstrates a given color.
> 
> ...


That's the way we've done it for years and years and it works every time. Can I ask you how many grows you have done? If trichs are clear, the plant is still producing new resin. When growth slows and the plant is maturing, the trichs begin to turn cloudy which produces an up high and, as they continue to ripen trichs turn brown/orange color and then start to decay, the more couch lock effect you'll get. 
That's just a fact!


----------



## RickWhite (Sep 9, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> That's the way we've done it for years and years and it works every time. Can I ask you how many grows you have done? If trichs are clear, the plant is still producing new resin. When growth slows and the plant is maturing, the trichs begin to turn cloudy which produces an up high and, as they continue to ripen trichs turn brown/orange color and then start to decay, the more couch lock effect you'll get.
> That's just a fact!


You can ask but I'm not about to confess to a crime in a public forum.

Aside from that, thanks for your contribution.


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 9, 2009)

RickWhite said:


> I've heard the anecdotal testimony that harvest should occur when trichomes are 50% amber and that this produces a more couch lock stone.
> 
> Here is why I think this is BS. There is an entire body of science regarding the effect of light passed through a substance and why it demonstrates a given color.
> 
> ...


 
Possibly something below will help you with your theory. 
 


Trichomes 

Trichomes are small appendages that look like hairs. They are produced by marijuana, and other plants. Female marijuana plants produce certain trichomes that are a rich source of THC. These trichomes can be found in their largest concentration on the buds. They start out clear, turn a milky color, then turn amber (light brown). 

The trichomes in picture 1 are clear. After the plant has flowered for a few weeks, the trichomes start to turn a milky color (picture 2). After a few more weeks, they will be totally milky in color. In the later stages of flowering, trichomes will turn to a light brown color (picture 3). The amount of time required to get to this point depends on the marijuana strain and the growing conditions. 

In picture 2 you can see the stems have started to turn from a clear color to a milky translucent color. For maximum THC content and a more cerebral and energetic high, harvest your plants when a majority of the trichomes on the plants in your garden are a fully milky translucent color. 

You can wait until most of the trichomes have started to turn amber, but the resulting marijuana will produce more of a sleepy body stone than it would if plants were harvested earlier. The trichome in picture 3 is about 90% amber, with just a trace of the milky translucent color it previously possessed. 

After the trichome is fully amber in color, the THC starts to degrade. This makes it very important to harvest marijuana at the time before a majority of the trichomes have attained a total amber color. If not, the marijuana will not be as potent as it could have been. 


*What are Trichomes?* 








*capitate stalked trichome photo by:* Eirik

Although cannabis resin glands called trichomes are structurally diverse, they come in three basic varieties: 


*Bulbous:* 
The _bulbous_ type is the smallest (15-30 micron). From one to four cells make up the "foot" and "stalk," and one to four cells make up the "head" of the gland. Head cells secrete a resin - presumably cannabinoids, and related compounds which accumulate between the head cells and the cuticle. When the gland matures, a nipple-like protrusion may form on the membrane from the pressure of the accumulating resin. The bulbous glands are found scattered about the surfaces of the above-ground plant parts. 

*Capitate-Sessile:* 
The second type of gland is much larger & is more numerous than the bulbous glands. They are called capitate, which means having a globular-shaped head. On immature plants, the heads lie flush, appearing not to have a stalk and are called _capitate sessile_. They actually have a stalk that is one cell high, although it may not be visible beneath the globular head. The head is composed of usually eight, but up to 16 cells, that form a convex rosette. These cells secrete cannabinoids, and related compounds which accumulate between the rosette and it's outer membrane. This gives it a spherical shape. The gland measures from 25 to 100 micron across. 

*Capitate-Stalked:* 
Cannabinoids are most abundant in the _capitate-stalked_ gland which consists of a tier of secretory disc cells subtending a large non-cellular secretory cavity. During flowering the capitate glands that appear on the newly formed plant parts take on a third form. Some of the glands are raised to a height of 150 to 500 micron when their stalks elongate. These capitate-stalked glands appear during flowering and form their densest cover on the female flower bracts. They are also highly concentrated on the small leaves that accompany the flowers. The male flowers have stalked glands on the sepals, but they are smaller and less concentrated than on the female bracts. Male flowers form a row of very large capitate glands along the opposite sides of anthers. 







*photo by:* Proof_of_the_pudding






*photo by:* Proof_of_the_pudding
The figures above denote capitate-stalked trichomes with green arrows, the bulbous trichomes with yellow arrows & the red arrows mark the capitate-sessile trichomes. Cyan arrows denote cystolith hairs. 

*Life inside a capitate-stalked trichome* 





*image by:* Snaps_Provolone
Disc cells, attached to leaf or bract by stipe cells _(*RED*)_ & basal cells _(*GREEN*)_, release fibrillar wall matrix into secretory cavity where it contributes to thickening of subcuticular wall during enlargement of secretory cavity. Plastids _(*ORANGE*)_ in disc cells produce secretions called lipoplasts which synthesize quantities of lipophilic substances that accumulate outside the plasma membrane, migrating into the endoplasmic reticular cytoplasm and through the plasma membrane and cell wall into the secretory cavity where they form vesicles _(*BLUE*)_ in the secretory cavity. Vesicles in contact with the subcuticular wall release contents that contribute to the growth of the cuticle during the enlargement of the secretory cavity. THC occurs in the walls, fibrillar matrix & other contents surrounding the vesicles, but not in the vesicles. Trace amounts of THC is present in the disc cells. 






*photo by:* Eirik


*When to harvest your trichomes* 
There are several schools of thought as to when it is the time to harvest. I shall attempt to explain how you can determine the harvesting time that will produce the most favorable psychoactive effect for your individual preferences. 

We are most concerned with the capitate-stalked trichomes, as these contain the overwhelming majority of the psychoactive cannabinoids _(THC, THCV, CBN)_. Different cannabinoids affect the high in a multifaceted manner. 

*THC:* 
delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol & delta-8-tetrahydrocannabinol - THC mimics the action of anandamide, a neurotransmitter produced naturally in the body, which binds with the cannabinoid receptors in the brain to produce the ?high? associated with marijuana. THC possesses high UV-B _(280-315 nm)_ absorption properties. 

*THCV:* 
tetrahydrocannabivarin - prevalent in certain South African and Southeast Asian strains of cannabis. It is said to produce a ?clearer high? & seems to possess many of the therapeutic properties of THC. 

*CBD:* 
cannabidiol - previously believed to be psychoactive, or to contribute to the high by interacting with other cannabinoids, conversely the most recent research indicates that CBD has negligible effect on the high, it is however a strong anti-inflammatory, and may take the edge off some THC effects, such as anxiety. CBD as a non-psychoactive cannabinoid appears to be helpful for many medical conditions. CBD biosynthesizes into cannabinol (CBN) & tetrahydrocannabinol (THC). 

*CBN:* 
cannabinol - a degradation product of THC, produces a depressant effect, ?fuzzy? forehead. 

*CBC:* 
cannabichromene - non-psychoactive , a precursor to THC. 

*CBG:* 
cannabigerol - non-psychoactive, hemp strains often posses elevated levels of CBG while possessing only trace amounts of THC. 

Heavy trichome production is not necessarily an indication of a potent plant. Some hemp strains have moderate layers of trichomes yet pack only a strong headache. In a drug strain, a thick layer of trichomes is a symbol that it may well posses an elevated potency level, but it is certainly not a guarantee. 

What defines a cannabis drug strain is the plant's ability to produce THC & THCV. 

A small 25x or stronger pocket microscope, which can be picked up inexpensively at an electronics store like Radio Shack, works well for getting a closer peek at your trichome development. We are examining are the capitate stalked glandular trichomes, the coloration of these gland heads can vary between strains and maturity. Most strains start with clear or slightly amber heads which gradually become cloudy or opaque when THC levels have peaked and are beginning to degrade. Regardless of the initial color of the secretory cavity, with careful observation you should be able to see a _change in coloration_ as maturity levels off. 

Some cultivators wait for about half of the secretory cavities to go opaque before harvesting, to ensure maximum THC levels in the finished product. Of course nothing tells the truth more than your own perception, so try samples at various stages to see what is best for you & the _phenotype_ your are growing. While you may be increasing the total THC level in the bud by allowing half of the glands to go opaque, the bud will also have a larger percentage of THC breakdown products such as CBN, which is why some people choose to harvest earlier while most of the secretory cavities are still clear. 

Indica varieties will usually have a 10-15 day harvest window to work with. Sativas and Indica/Sativa hybrids often have an extended period to work with. 






*photo by:* Eirik






*photo by:* Proof_of_the_pudding
The figures above denotes clear trichomes with green arrows, the cloudy trichomes with yellow arrows & the red arrows mark the amber trichomes. 

*Why did trichomes evolve in nature?* 
Cannabis has evolved trichomes for a multitude of uses in nature, some of these require THC & other cannabinoids to be effective, and others that do not. 

*Insect Protection:* 
Many insects find the thick coating of trichomes unpleasant, this offers a level of protection for the developing seeds. 

*Animals:* 
The layer of trichomes and cystolith hairs makes cannabis less palatable to many herbivores & omnivores. 

*Desiccation:* 
The layer of trichomes helps to 'insulate' the pistilate (female) flower from low humidity levels and high wind. 

*UV-B Light:* 
UV-B light is harmful to living things, THC has very high UV-B adsorption properties, thus cannabis evolution may have favored the evolution of genotypes that produced these THC laden capitate-stalked trichomes as a built in 'sun-screen' for protection against UV-B light rays. 

*Fungal Protection:* 
Some of the compounds present in the trichomes actually inhibit the growths of some types of fungus. 

Quite possibly, the most important reason for the evolution of the THC laden capitate-stalked trichomes is the intercession of man in the natural selection process, favoring genotypes that produce copious amounts of THC laden trichomes.


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 9, 2009)

Or possibly something here may help you with your theory.


*Marijuana*

*Cannabinoids (THC, CBD, CBN...)*



*The Active Ingredients Of Cannabis*

Cannabis products include marijuana, hashish, and hashish oil. 
*THC (Tetrahydrocannabinol)* gets a user high, a larger THC content will produce a stronger high. Without THC you don't get high.

*CBD (Cannabidiol)* increases some of the effects of THC and decreases other effects of THC. High levels of THC and low levels of CBD contribute to a strong, clear headed, more energetic high. 

Cannabis that has a high level of both THC and CBD will produce a strong head-stone that feels almost dreamlike. Cannabis that has low levels of THC and high levels of CBD produces more of a stoned feeling. The mind feels dull and the body feels tired. 

*CBN (Cannabinol)* is produced as THC ages and breaks down, this process is known as oxidization. High levels of CBN tend to make the user feel messed up rather than high.

CBN levels can be kept to a minimum by storing cannabis products in a dark, cool, airtight environment. Marijuana should be dry prior to storage, and may have to be dried again after being stored somewhere that is humid. 

*THCV (Tetrahydrocannabivarin)* is found primarily in strains of African and Asian cannabis. THCV increases the speed and intensity of THC effects, but also causes the high to end sooner. Weed that smells strong (prior to smoking) might indicate a high level of THCV. 

*CBC (Cannabichromene)* is probably not psychoactive in pure form but is thought to interact with THC to enhance the high. 

*CBL (Cannabicyclol)* is a degradative product like CBN. Light converts CBC to CBL. 

If you are a grower, you can experiment with different strains of cannabis to produce the various qualities you seek. A medical user looking for something with sleep inducing properties might want to produce a crop that has high levels of CBD. 

Another user looking for a more energetic high will want to grow a strain that has high levels of THC and low levels of CBD. In general, Cannabis sativa has lower levels of CBD and higher levels of THC. Cannabis indica has higher amounts of CBD and lower amounts of THC than sativa. See marijuana strains. 


*For a more scientific description*, see below for an excerpt from marijuana growers guide by Mel Frank. 
Cannabis is unique in many ways. Of all plants, it is the only genus known to produce chemical substances known as herbal cannabinoids. These cannabinoids are the psychoactive ingredients of marijuana; they are what get you high, buzzed, or stoned. By 1974, there were 37 naturally occurring cannabinoids that had been discovered. 

There are 3 types of cannabinoids: 

--- Herbal: occur naturally only in the cannabis plant 
--- Endogenous: occur naturally in humans and other animals 
--- Synthetic: cannabinoids produced in a lab 

Most of the cannabinoids appear in very small amounts (less than .01 percent of total cannabinoids) and are not considered psychoactive, or else not important to the high. Many are simply homologues or analogues (similar structure or function) to the few major cannabinoids which are listed. 

There are several numbering systems used for cannabinoids. The system used here is based on formal chemical rules for numbering pyran compounds (any of a class of organic compounds of the heterocyclic series in which five carbon atoms and one oxygen atom are present in a ring structure). Another common system is used more by Europeans and is based on a monoterpenoid system which is more useful considering the biogenesis of the compound. 


*Tetrahydrocannabinol - THC*

Delta 9-trans-tetrahydrocannabinol - delta-9 THC is the main psychotomimetic (mindbending) ingredient of marijuana. Estimates state that 70 to 100 percent of the marijuana high results from the delta-9 THC present. It occurs in almost all cannabis in concentrations that vary from traces to about 95 percent of all the cannabinoids in the sample. 

In very potent strains, carefully prepared marijuana can be 30 percent delta-9 THC by dry weight (seeds and stems removed from flowering buds). Buds are the popular name given to masses of female flowers that form distinct clusters. 

Delta 8-trans-tetrahydrocannabinol - delta-8 THC is reported in low concentration, less than one percent of the delta-9 THC present. Its activity is slightly less than that of delta-9 THC. It may be an artefact of the extraction/analysis process. Almost everyone who uses the term THC, refers to delta-9 THC and delta-8 THC combined, as THC. 


*Cannabidiol - CBD*

Cannabidiol - CBD also occurs in almost all strains. Concentration range from none, to about 95 percent of the total cannabinoids present. THC and CBD are the two most abundant naturally occurring cannabinoids. CBD is not psychotomimetic in the pure form, although it does have sedative, analgesic, and antibiotic properties. 

In order for CBD to affect the high, THC must be present in quantities ordinarily psychoactive. CBD can contribute to the high by interacting with THC to potentiate (enhance) or antagonize (interfere or lessen) certain qualities of the high. 

CBD appears to potentiate the depressant effects of THC and antagonize is excitatory effects. CBD also delays the onset of the high but can make it last considerably longer (as much as twice as long). The kind of grass that takes a while to come on but keeps coming on. 

Opinions are conflicting as to whether it increases or decreases the intensity of the high, intensity and high being difficult to define. Terms such as knock-out or sleepy, dreamlike, or melancholic are often used to describe the high from grass with sizeable proportions of CBD and THC. 

When only small amounts of THC are present with high proportions of CBD, the high is more of a buzz, and the mind feels dull and the body de-energized. 



*Cannabinol - CBN*

Cannabinol - CBN is not produced by the plant per se. It is the degradation (oxidative) product of THC. Fresh samples of marijuana contain very little CBN but curing, poor storage, or processing such as when making hashish, can cause much of the THC to be oxidized to CBN. Pure forms of CBN have at most 10 percent of the psychoactivity of THC. 

Like CBD, it is suspected of potentiating certain aspects of the high, although so far these effects appear to be slight. CBN seems to potentiate THC's disorienting qualities. One may feel more dizzy or drugged or generally messed up but not necessarily higher. 

In fact, with a high proportion of CBN, the high may start well but feels as if it never quite reaches its peak, and when coming down one feels tired or sleepy. High CBN in homegrown grass is not desirable since it represents a loss of 90 percent of the psychoactivity of its precursor THC. 


*Tetrahydrocannabivarin - THCV*

Tetrahydrocannabivarin - THCV or THV is the propyl homologue of THC. In the aromatic ring the usual five-carbon pentyl is replaced by a short three-carbon propyl chain. The propyl cannabinoids have so far been found in some strains originating from Southeast and Central Asia and parts of Africa. 

In one study, THCV made up to 48.23 percent (Afghanistan strain) and 53.69 percent (South Africa) of the cannabinoids found. We've seen no reports on its activity in humans. From animal studies it appears to be much faster in onset and quicker to dissipate than THC. It may be the constituent of one or two toke grass, but its activity appears to be somewhat less than that of THC. Some people use the term THC to refer collectively to delta-9 THC, delta-8 THC, and THCV. 

An interesting note is that people who have a prescription for Marinol (synthetic medical THC) may be tested for THCV. Marinol contains no THCV, if a person tests positive it means they have been using marijuana, or another cannabis product. This is usually sufficient grounds to terminate the prescription of a person who has signed a contract not to ingest any cannabis while taking Marinol. 


*Cannabichromene - CBC*

Cannabichromene - CBC is another major cannabinoid, although it is found in smaller concentrations than CBD and THC. It was previously believed that is was a minor constituent, but more exacting analysis showed that the compound often reported as CBD may actually be CBC. 

Relative to THC and CBD, its concentration in the plants is low, probably not exceeding 20 percent of total cannabinoids. CBC is believed not to be psychotomimetic in humans; however, its presence in plants is purportedly very potent has led to the suspicion that it may be interacting with THC to enhance the high. 


*Cannabicyclol - CBL*

Cannabicyclol (CBL) is a degradative product like CBN. During extraction, light converts CBC to CBL. There are no reports on its activity in humans, and it is found in small amounts, if at all, in fresh plant material. 


*Cannabinoids And The High*

The marijuana high is a complex experience. It involves a wide range of psychical, physical, and emotional responses. The high is a subjective experience based in the individual and one's personality, mood, disposition, and experience with the drug. 

Given the person, the intensity of the high depends primarily on the amount of THC present in the marijuana. Delta-9 THC is the main ingredient of marijuana and must be present in sufficient quantities for a good marijuana high. 

People who smoke grass that has very little cannabinoids other than delta-9 THC usually report that the high is very intense. Most people that don't smoke daily will feel something from a joint having delta-9 THC of 3 percent concentration to material. 

*Cannabis products having* a THC concentration of 5-10 percent would be considered good, 10-25 percent would be considered very good, and over 25 percent would be excellent quality by daily users standards. In general, we use potency to mean the sum effects of the cannabinoids and the overall high induced. 

Marijuana is sometimes rated more potent than the content of delta-9 THC alone would suggest. It also elicits qualitatively different highs. The reasons for this have not been sorted out. Few clinical studies with known combinations of several cannabinoids have been undertaken with human subjects.

So far, different highs and possibly higher potency seem to be due to the interaction of delta-9 THC and other cannabinoids (THCV,CBD,CBN, and possibly CBC). Except for THCV, in the pure form, these other cannabinoids do not have much psychoactivity. 

*Another possibility for* higher potency is that homologues of delta-9 THC with longer side chains at C-3 (and higher activity) might be found in certain marijuana strains. 

Compounds with longer side chains have been made in laboratories and their activity is sometimes much higher, with estimates over 500 times that of natural delta-9 THC. 

The possibility that there are non-cannabinoids that are psychoactive or interacting with the cannabinoids has not been investigated in detail. Non-cannabinoids with biological activity have been isolated from the plants, but only in very small quantities. 

*None are known* to be psychotomimetic. However, they may contribute to the overall experience in non-mental ways, such as the stimulation of the appetite. 

Different blends of cannabinoids account for the different qualities of intoxication produced by different strains of cannabis. The intensity of the high depends primarily on the amount of delta-9 THC present and on the method of ingestion. 

A complex drug such as marijuana affects the mind and body in many ways. Sorting out what accounts for what response can become quite complex.


----------



## RickWhite (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow, that's a lot of great info on the effects of the different cannabinoids. It all seems to support what I'm thinking. I guess if you are growing a tranquilizer you would want a pure Indica and mostly amber trichomes.

But, I think for most indoor growers considering all things an Indica dominant plant with milky trichomes is pretty much the bull's eye. Maybe if you are a sativa guy that's another issue.


----------



## LogHead (Oct 6, 2009)

well, curing i've heard also converts inactive thc to active thc. my .02


----------



## ClownCannaWarrior (Oct 11, 2012)

I have some strains that are done in eight - nine weeks... and trichs are cloudy in the middle of wk 6 now. Should i flush my medium for next two weeks and should that help me get the 50/50 cloudy and amber im shootin for??


----------



## mr2shim (Oct 11, 2012)

You don't want that much amber. Amber doesn't give you a high, you get a sick feeling. This has been proven time and time again. That old "You want _% amber" Isn't fact. Like a lot of things surrounding cannabis cultivation. Also, why did you bump a 3 year old thread?


----------

